# Classes/Lessons for Vinyl Install?



## remodelandpaint (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi, I have many customers who are in need of vinyl coverings. The problem is, I don't know how to do it. Does anyone know where I can learn this trade? I am not a member of any painters union, nor do I desire to be in one. I am also not a member of the PDCA, but if they taught such classes, I'd consider it. Thank you!


----------



## Painto (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd like to learn how to install wallpaper also. Last year I took a job working for a paper hanger, and I learned the basics, but I'd like to learn more.

I've found some wallpaper at that I'd like to hang in my place. I'll give that a shot and see how it goes!

What's the best way to learn wallpaper?

Dallas


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't know if any classes teaching the skill anymore. Best way would be to apprentices under another hanger. But it takes a year or more of steady hanging to be decent at it. While the basic skill set is the same, all the materials tend to be different.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So what would you pay me to apprentice with you Tim? I can assure you there won't be any priming issues.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> So what would you pay me to apprentice with you Tim? I can assure you there won't be any priming issues.


Someone with a brain starts at $15 and moves up from there.


----------



## JamesCarri (Feb 25, 2013)

remodelandpaint said:


> Hi, I have many customers who are in need of vinyl coverings. The problem is, I don't know how to do it. Does anyone know where I can learn this trade? I am not a member of any painters union, nor do I desire to be in one. I am also not a member of the PDCA, but if they taught such classes, I'd consider it. Thank you!


Sorry, I'm getting whether you are talking about vinyl wall decor or vinyl flooring?


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

JamesCarri said:


> Sorry, I'm getting whether you are talking about vinyl wall decor or vinyl flooring?


Vinyl acrylic:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

JamesCarri said:


> Sorry, I'm getting whether you are talking about vinyl wall decor or vinyl flooring?


 
First try reading when the thread started and ended:whistling2:


----------

